# Happy Dripper!



## Yoda (22/5/15)

Bought two RDA's today from @BuzzGlo
Got some building supplies from vapeking went home and started building
Happy to say i'm loving every minute of so much better than my old tank
Two build i did was a 0.6 on the brass monkee and a 1.5 on the tobh atty
Will post pics of the builds and future builds to come!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/15)

Congrats on your first dripper build, and a dual too, looks really neat


----------



## Yoda (22/5/15)

@BumbleBee Thanks a bunch!! Loving it more and more!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

Well done @Yoda!
Looks good


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/5/15)

Nice one


----------



## Puff&Pass (31/5/15)

Good stuff mate...drippers are a lot of fun for building...stock up on wire mate....and keep rollim rollin rollin....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

